# 3/12 Jinx Thread



## Zand (Mar 8, 2022)

I'm storm chasing for the first time this season. Time to finally get day 3 and 4 and 5 and beyond. I'm out of shape as f*ck and now that this thread exists it will be all rain everywhere, but let's go.

Storm looks to bomb out as it moves east, but best dynamics for a solid snowfall might be further west and favor the Greens. Good "Jay Cloud" pattern on Sunday as well. Think I'm leaning Killington, but ready to head north if that's the best play. Cannon could be a dark horse if the dynamics move further east. Not sure how much the recent torch regressed the snowpack, but hopefully everything will be skiable again by Sunday.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Im sending full kingslug effect out there...


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Mar 8, 2022)

Pulled the trigger on heading up to Sugarbush Friday after work. 

I highly doubt we'll see these numbers but if we do ill take em...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 8, 2022)

Prolly a good play...stowe will be a zoo..sb a little less...maybe?


----------



## hovercraft (Mar 8, 2022)

I think they all will be a zoo, good thing Sunday is a day people have to go home as Monday is a work day.  Not sure that holds anymore but I am going with it!!!


----------



## ss20 (Mar 8, 2022)

@Zand only 2 days so far for your season?  Thought you were a 25-40 days-a-season regular?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2022)

Pulled the trigger, took Monday off.  Driving up Friday after work, Saturday likely just a family day, ski Sunday at either Jay Peak (most likely) or Stowe or Smuggs.  I'm a little worried about wind, but not going to worry about it yet 5 days out.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 8, 2022)

Leaning Jay for Sunday, Monday as well. Winds Sunday have good chance of lift closures though so might push it to Monday, Tuesday.


----------



## Zand (Mar 8, 2022)

ss20 said:


> @Zand only 2 days so far for your season?  Thought you were a 25-40 days-a-season regular?


It's been a long winter for me...I kind of talked about it in my most recent TR (which was a month ago now...) after which I pretty much hit rock bottom but I'm at the point where I'm digging up whatever motivation I can to salvage the season.

I have the next two weeks off (mainly for a mental health break from work) and I plan on spending 8-10 of them on the snow. Just hoping the weather cooperates somewhat. I think I can still get to the 14-17 day range this year if the spring torch doesn't continue. Thought about going west for one of the weeks but flight prices are up, car rentals are insane, and hotels even seem to be up 50% compared to last year so decided not to.

I actually have day 3 reserved tomorrow night at Wachusett. I don't have a pass there anymore but I do have a few-year-old COW Card collecting dust that I found a few weeks ago so I decided to put it to use. Hopefully the couple inches coming tomorrow afternoon sets in nicely. Mainly just looking to get the cobwebs out. I'm leaning towards some kind of combo trip Sunday-Wednesday consisting of 2 days at Jay and 2 days between Sugarbush and Bolton, or Killington if they jackpot.


Also, since it's been talked about a little bit above, I do see wind being a major issue Sunday.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 9, 2022)

Wind an issue for sure but also the consistency of the snow.  With those temps looking like some heavy slop.  Good for building back some base, not so good for freshies...


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

Hope your life and season improve Zand. Times are definitely really tough right now in all aspects of life. Always loved your in depth trip reports and am looking forward to some more!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Im in


----------



## Zand (Mar 9, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Im in


Book a flight to SLC or something so this thing doesn't trend back warm. Lol


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2022)

Zand said:


> I'm storm chasing for the first time this season. Time to finally get day 3 and 4 and 5 and beyond. I'm out of shape as f*ck and now that this thread exists it will be all rain everywhere, but let's go.
> 
> Storm looks to bomb out as it moves east, but best dynamics for a solid snowfall might be further west and favor the Greens. Good "Jay Cloud" pattern on Sunday as well. Think I'm leaning Killington, but ready to head north if that's the best play. Cannon could be a dark horse if the dynamics move further east. Not sure how much the recent torch regressed the snowpack, but hopefully everything will be skiable again by Sunday.



i booked a room in white river junction for Friday and Saturday that will put me within about 60-90 minutes of all options. considering jay, bolton, sugarbush for sat, and hopefully magic for sun. can access loon, waterville, cannon if this storm is snow in NH but this looks like an abrupt rain/snow line along the vt/nh border.

i also have a room in rutland but i think i want to be on 89 or 91 on sat morning, and not on 7 or 100 and the gap roads.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

Im leaving for jh 19th..cant help this one..this one...is mine.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

The ground is white again so thats a good sign of things to come


----------



## Zand (Mar 9, 2022)

12z GFS clown map. Nowhere to go but down from here.


----------



## Zand (Mar 9, 2022)

Euro was a little further east, jackpots Cannon to Caribou. Solid for VT though.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

Catch me in Valhalla at Jay on Sunday. Whether that involves skinning or a lift to be determined.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2022)

i hate to car camp. its like a bridge too far on dirtbag for me. but i am concerned about driving from my motel towns on sat morning and am wondering if i should just hunker down in the fucking sugarbush parking lot from like 1 AM to morning.


----------



## NYDB (Mar 9, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i booked a room in white river junction for Friday and Saturday that will put me within about 60-90 minutes of all options. considering jay, bolton, sugarbush for sat, and hopefully magic for sun. can access loon, waterville, cannon if this storm is snow in NH but this looks like an abrupt rain/snow line along the vt/nh border.
> 
> i also have a room in rutland but i think i want to be on 89 or 91 on sat morning, and not on 7 or 100 and the gap roads.


unless this storm super over produces for SoVT i'd reconsider Magic on sunday.  There is so little open and no base.  I'd stay as north as possible.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

NYDB said:


> unless this storm super over produces for SoVT i'd reconsider Magic on sunday.  There is so little open and no base.  I'd stay as north as possible.


Seconding this. We need over a foot of heavy snow to open any terrain. Ill let you know on Saturday how its looking, I’ll be at Magic. Then going North where the snow is.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2022)

i know i know i'm just trying to get value out of my sunday pass. if Saturday produces i may be down for magic just to milk the pass and be closer to home for the final drive south. I'm also down to 1 killington day left on ikon so that's being saved for later.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

............
..


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 9, 2022)

So..everyone got snow today except for vt??


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 9, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> So..everyone got snow today except for vt??


More than expect here at my house in central NH. About 5 inches


----------



## NYDB (Mar 9, 2022)

SoVT got 3-5”


----------



## NYDB (Mar 9, 2022)

on dirt


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

Was real wet and heavy for the first 3” so that should help the possible snowstorm Saturday.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 9, 2022)

Several inches southern NH. Tomorrow morning should be good for a while until it warms up and gets super sticky. Gonna be in the 40's to 50. It will mostly melt by Friday.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 9, 2022)

just yolo'd a way too expensive room in waitsfield friday to sunday. lesssssgo


----------



## Zand (Mar 9, 2022)

Wawa didn't suck too bad tonight. Can't imagine how ugly it was before the snow, but 4-5" makes a big difference.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 9, 2022)

Gonna hit up BEast tomorrow, should be nice.


----------



## Zand (Mar 9, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> just yolo'd a way too expensive room in waitsfield friday to sunday. lesssssgo


I was trying to figure out where to stay for a Jay trip. Everywhere in the NEK is either super expensive or a super shithole (ever seen the Lyndonville Colonnade? Lmfao) and I wasn't sure what to do other than break into my old apartment and probably find it vacant. Figured out that St Albans is the same distance from Jay as St Johnsbury is but has some cheaper brand name places like a La Quinta. Plus it's 25 minutes from Burlington instead of 25 minutes from....Littleton. If the storm holds true then I know where I'll be booking at least.


----------



## brandt_cant_watch (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm glad I pulled the trigger on Tuesday and got a cheapish room in Waitsfield before they jacked prices up in the valley. I was actually shocked it wasnt completely booked up.


----------



## slatham (Mar 10, 2022)

Yesterday was a beautiful outperformer at least for Cats/Berks/SoVt.. Was great to watch and track with the Magic weather team - for once a better than forecasted storm. Happy to say I thought it would outperform but even my ambitious forecast of 3-4" was exceeded! Magic got 5-6". Saturday storm looking decent with upside. Sunday could very well be the day of the year, IF this next storm can deliver.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 10, 2022)

Zand said:


> Figured out that St Albans is the same distance from Jay as St Johnsbury is but has some cheaper brand name places like a La Quinta.



I'll be staying in St. Albans to ski Jay on Sunday as well.  It's usually an easy, ~50 minute drive.  Sunday on typically terrible Vermont roads I'm guessing 1 hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2022)

MY WIENER IS MOVING


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 10, 2022)

Here's to the  bigger red blob(18") on Stowe and Smugglers(I believe) above the R in Vermont??


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2022)

red dots are mansfield, jay, mt washington, and katahdin


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 10, 2022)

Thank you Krusty. That makes my Stowe and Smugglers mind smile for this Sunday and Monday


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yup..stowe sunday should be fully open


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> MY WIENER IS MOVING


Please lord actually snow I can’t take another storm that doesn’t perform.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Yup..stowe sundsy should be fully open


Be at Stowe Monday, either SB or Jay Sunday depending on winds.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 10, 2022)

i am already spending stupid money this weekned but i gonna wanna go to mad river glen.


----------



## TSQURD (Mar 10, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am already spending stupid money this weekned but i gonna wanna go to mad river glen.


MRG is sold out for Sat and Sunday is close to sold out as of late afternoon.  Better grab that ticket soon if you dont have a pass


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2022)

Those snow numbers on the map probably should be multiplied by something like 75% or 80%.  Still an awesome storm, but I doubt those figures verify in most areas due to temps, daytime storm / sun angle, etc...


----------



## Los (Mar 11, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i am already spending stupid money this weekned but i gonna wanna go to mad river glen.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 11, 2022)

Los said:


> View attachment 53576



lol. its ok. it was sold out last night when i went to check. I'm kinda glad. 600 lodging + 85 mrg ticket + gas in the mid 4$ range is just craziness. sugarbush Saturday, not sure if north or south. bolton jay or sugarbush sunday depending on roads and if i want to drive north to extend my final drive south. 

everyone drive safe and have fun this weekend


----------



## Zand (Mar 11, 2022)

NWS point & click jackpots Stowe at 13-23", Jay right behind at 12-20". Mt Ellen 12-18".

Still banking on Jay getting a few more inches post storm that the others might not get.

Guess my plan is 1/2 day at Sugarbush or Bolton on Sunday (because theres no way in hell I'll be getting up early enough for a full day with DST starting), then stay in St Albans with Jay days Monday and Tuesday and Sugarbush Wednesday before heading home.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2022)

Wind has me concerned for Sunday. Took Monday off to pick up the scraps.

Sunday
Areas of blowing snow before 3pm. Partly sunny, with a high near 18. Windy, with a west wind 34 to 39 mph decreasing to 25 to 30 mph in the afternoon


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone know what wind numbers Smugglers runs its lifts till?? I remember being up on lifts there on a few brutally cold windy days but not sure on the wind numbers on those days. Wondering since we will being seeing approximately 30mph gusts Sunday


----------



## Dickc (Mar 11, 2022)

Was at Crotched today and a patroller told me they expect a LOT of rain followed by 2-3 inches of snow.  Trails are thin with some bare spots developing.  Its going to be ugly there Sunday!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2022)

Very real chance I'm about to drive roughly 14 hours round-trip and ski a total of 0 days.  Gotta risk it sometimes.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 11, 2022)

Um..why?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 11, 2022)

wind but its gonna be fine


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Um..why?



Wind is a real coin-toss at this point.  As per modeled it looks like it will be okay, but when you're dealing with strong energy like this, "as per modeled" is more like guidance than reality.  Seen it go both directions, good/bad many times before.


----------



## Zand (Mar 11, 2022)

I mean...some of the usuals might have a tough day with wind Sunday but in that case just go where the wind isn't as much of a factor. Bretton Woods might be the best bet for a combo of decent snow totals and least winds if you don't mind driving a bit.


----------



## mbedle (Mar 11, 2022)

I am going to sit at the toll house entrance (with a good drink) on Saturday afternoon and enjoy the absolute cluster F&^k that is going happen on Mountain Road... lol


----------



## JimG. (Mar 11, 2022)

I'll hang out at home tomorrow.
Plattekill Sunday, then drive up to K and stay over for Monday leftovers.

IMO the timing of this storm sucks on the weekend and I refuse to get involved with the masses seeking powder for 45 minutes (for most skiers) Sunday morning. That's no longer fun for me, just annoying.

If the winds howl I might just luck out and get first tracks on Monday.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone looking or thinking of riding Smugglers Sunday?  Can meet up at Smugglers Notch on Sunday morning to grab some fresh snow fun??

All trails and or glades are a option I am riding up solo currently.
Gas-flation ugggggg. So my 7-8hr drive each way and mileage(800 round trip) and gas and toll bill with almost 60 gallons used should come to $300 or more. OMG. No wonder I am truck camping this trip in some parking lot lol.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 11, 2022)

I actually dont think this weekend will be as busy as per usual because if you intend to ski you better be driving tonight.  Tomorrow's weather conditions will prevent a lot of people from hitting the road.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

Why has every storm this year had to fall on a weekend


----------



## Zermatt (Mar 11, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> Why has every storm this year had to fall on a weekend


Hitler had the same problem.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 11, 2022)

I'm skiing Sunday but really looking forward to monday/Tuesday.  Whites looking pretty good to me


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 11, 2022)

SB lower lifts usualy run in wind..never been there with total closure. 
They were running the mall lift today..and it was an empty day...
How does that run in wind?


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 11, 2022)

Zermatt said:


> Hitler had the same problem.


Funny shit!
Go and ski with your girlfriends!!!!!


----------



## cdskier (Mar 11, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> SB lower lifts usualy run in wind..never been there with total closure.
> They were running the mall lift today..and it was an empty day...
> How does that run in wind?


I've been there with total closure (or sometimes close to it due to wind). Some of SB's lower lifts (particularly Super Bravo) are definitely pretty susceptible to wind. Valley House is a bit more protected, but even that one can go on hold with wind at the right velocity from the right direction.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 11, 2022)

Guess we shall see


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 11, 2022)

Sunday Montage for me. 2nd IndyPass day there for us and 14th day using IndyPass overall this season for me and 2 kids. If this is our last day, I averaged $13.75 per lift ticket, including the charges for RFID cards. Cheaper than seeing a movie.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2022)

I am going to do some granite  backcountry alliance stuff Sunday. Then on Monday the bush for sloppy seconds.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 11, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> I am going to do some granite  backcountry alliance stuff Sunday. Then on Monday the bush for sloppy seconds.


Nowadays sometimes sloppy seconds is better than the madhouse that fresh snow brings…


----------



## Zand (Mar 11, 2022)

NWS point & click is 18-28" for Jay. Tim Kelley thinks 2 feet just based on the longevity of the snowfall.


----------



## parahelia (Mar 11, 2022)

I’m at our place at Sunday River for the next week+ (spring break at my uni).  With the wind forecast for Sunday, Monday might be the day.  I think I’ll head to Saddleback Mon am - the higher base elevation could really be a factor with this storm.  Not a bad day trip from SR and if the snow really pans out I can find a midweek motel for additional days.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Looks like snow nit starting till 8..at least roads wont be nuts getting places...


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Um..yup..its snowin


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2022)

Ugggggg. We lose a hour of time this Sunday morning at 2am, Day light saving. That pulls a hour out of very little sleeping or driving time .


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Just get up 2 hours before you go to bed..youll be fine..


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2022)

I already got that covered I think lol because I probably wont get any sleep.  I am fearful though Father time might not tell Mother nature to slow down the storm if he jumps ahead. I want some back end on this storm 

So Smugglers Notch reported 4"at 9am and Stowe 2" at 6amish. "You think Stowe could give a 9am snow update" apparently not.


----------



## Zand (Mar 12, 2022)

Jay is reporting that everything is open except Face Chutes and Staircase, but Tram and Flyer on wind hold. Bet we don't see those reopen till Monday. Might be a fun day.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 12, 2022)

Stuck between Jay/SB/Bolton 
Feel like most of the people up at Jay won’t make the hike from Bonnie up to Flyer side so it might be untouched over there.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2022)

It seems from this storm that Jay is in a better area for snow totals. How would you compare Jaypeak?? to Smugglers?? are they even comparable in trail sizes and tree runs I haven't been to Jay yet

On radar this storm is moving quickly with little trailing edge remaining. Hoping for a slowdown or a good back end to show up, So far this doesn't seem to have a full Nor'easter spin with a planned whip around of storm and winds in VT.

Peeking at the radar I like that you can see the lake effect moisture and snow feeding into this storm as it passes. I haven't seen that too often. Come on 12"+ come on baby.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 12, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> It seems from this storm that Jay is in a better area for snow totals. How would you compare Jaypeak?? to Smugglers?? are they even comparable in trail sizes and tree runs I haven't been to Jay yet


As long as the wind doesn’t shut the mountain down Jay has the best inbounds trees on the east imo.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> As long as the wind doesn’t shut the mountain down Jay has the best inbounds trees on the east imo.


Took a peak at Jay Peaks map and trails Hmmmmmmm. New possible Sunday option, Crap lol . Now Jay peak is 30 minutes approx more north then Smugglers Notch by fastest route where I am coming from.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

Heres my update..never accumulated at sb as much as i thought it would.....hopefully for them it keeps going...meanwhile at my house..about 5 inches sitting here..so i imagine stowe had a powder day..tomorrow im going there..slid on enough ice today.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 12, 2022)

If you spent today at sugarbush sliding at ice you did it very wrong


----------



## NYDB (Mar 12, 2022)

Watching from my office, but it looks like from radar that the adks and cats were the big winners today.  A lot of VT and NH got dry slotted.

The back end of the storm still needs to come through so I hope that delivers for you guys.   +upslope hope.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2022)

Smugglers Notch is reporting at 4pm 12" have fallen since midnight. Hope it continues all night but forecast radars show it being past Northern VT around 9pm to 10pm not counting any back end possibly


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 12, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> If you spent today at sugarbush sliding at ice you did it very wrong


Yup..i sure did...


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 12, 2022)

MidnightJester said:


> Smugglers Notch is reporting at 4pm 12" have fallen since midnight. Hope it continues all night but forecast radars show it being past Northern VT around 9pm to 10pm not counting any back end possibly


Now Jaypeak is reporting s of 4:30 12 plus inches. Hmmmmmmmmm


ThatGuy said:


> As long as the wind doesn’t shut the mountain down Jay has the best inbounds trees on the east imo.


Well since the winds are supposed to die back to just sub 30mph wind gusts I hope they would open them.

Smuggs or Jay Peak, Jay or Smugglers....  Never been to Jay but great glades and trees.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 12, 2022)

Shut the mountain down was hyperbole but wind will be a factor tomorrow. Only question is when will it subside/which lifts will be effected. I’ll be up at Jay tomorrow though and as long as the Bonnie is running you can access great terrain.


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2022)

Jay sucks...you should all stay away


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

Was there yesterday. Glad you’re getting some fresh snow Zand.


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2022)

4" last night. Everything filled back in a little bit. Pretty busy today but no lines Stateside. Still haven't been to Tramside yet. Another refresher coming in tonight. Marked woods are a bit skied out but still freshies to be found off map.


----------



## Edd (Mar 14, 2022)

BW got a foot and today is killer. Tons of woods and bumps available.


----------



## Ski2LiveLive2Ski (Mar 14, 2022)

Montage had gotten 7" Sat by all reports, but it was nothing but icy hard pack Sunday AM. Disappointing.


----------



## parahelia (Mar 14, 2022)

Saddleback was  today. They got 11” over the weekend and a refresher overnight.  I am completely wrecked from doing that trek to the Casablanca chutes and Muleskinner over and over.  Worth it, though - untracked lines available all day.  I think I’ll try for Jay later in the week based on the pix in the thread…


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2022)

It will be spring skiing later this week. Maybe more snow Saturday. Euro has a foot, GFS has zilch.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 14, 2022)

Zand said:


> It will be spring skiing later this week. Maybe more snow Saturday. Euro has a foot, GFS has zilch.


At Jay?


----------



## Zand (Mar 14, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> At Jay?


Yes. At least it was a few runs ago. Haven't looked today but they had the Weather Channel on at Jay and they were showing northern VT mountains all in the 6"+ zone on the Euro.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 14, 2022)

Zand said:


> Yes. At least it was a few runs ago. Haven't looked today but they had the Weather Channel on at Jay and they were showing northern VT mountains all in the 6"+ zone on the Euro.


The 12Z Euro run actually shows the most snow in Central VT now. But there's a HUGE spread of possibilities between what the different models are showing. GFS shows the track going through Ottawa leaving us with mostly immature snow in VT. Meanwhile the Euro shows the storm tracking through southern New England bringing more real snow...


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

As usual…no one knows till it happens


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 14, 2022)

Stowe was epic today (no pun intended)


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 15, 2022)

Snowing pretty good now


----------



## jimk (Mar 15, 2022)

parahelia said:


> Saddleback was  today. They got 11” over the weekend and a refresher overnight.  I am completely wrecked from doing that trek to the Casablanca chutes and Muleskinner over and over.  Worth it, though - untracked lines available all day.  I think I’ll try for Jay later in the week based on the pix in the thread…


Nice, that upper ridgeline at Saddleback really catches the snow!  Look at that tree well on the right.  Your picture:


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 15, 2022)

jimk said:


> Nice, that upper ridgeline at Saddleback really catches the snow!  Look at that tree well on the right.  Your picture:
> View attachment 53657


Unfortunately a lot of times it catches the snow blown off the trails you pass heading over to Casablanca


----------



## Zand (Mar 15, 2022)

Another 4" refresher last night. Two spectacular Jay days back to back.


----------



## parahelia (Mar 15, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Unfortunately a lot of times it catches the snow blown off the trails you pass heading over to Casablanca


No kidding.  The open trails were completely barren along the way (though the woods were fantastic).  I couldn't believe how deep the snow was along the traverse; I could see thigh-deep holes where snowboarders must have stepped off the narrow packed track while skating.   Weird thing was, Muleskinner held onto its snow very well, with huge drifts.  Its narrowness must really help (though I never did make it all the way to the trail's bottom with untracked lines in chute 4 beckoning on the left).


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> As usual…no one knows till it happens


Go when it snows...ski it until the snow is gone.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 16, 2022)

Hmmm


----------



## JimG. (Mar 16, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> Hmmm


lol looks like the kingslug effect might be in play this week after all!


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

We need the Slug effect this weekend.
Get over to JH asap!


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 16, 2022)

Oh...now everyone needs me.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Mar 16, 2022)

K got 3 inches today..and i havent even left yet..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2022)

Jay Peak was pretty great on Sunday other than the wind shutting the Tram/Flyer.  I didnt even bother with the Bonaventure lines, I just lapped the metro and got in a bunch of lower mountain tree skiing runs.  Odd thing about it though is I've been to Jay Peak 101 days with more wind & nothing closed down, so that seemed odd.  They claimed 18" to 22", the lower-end was probably somewhat accurate for down low.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2022)

glad you had fun but that is truly odd to stick to the metro if bonnie and/or jet are open. thats like 400 vertical feet of no angle skiing. over and over and over again. in snow too deep to move. weird decision after trekking to jay on a powder day.


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 16, 2022)

Was hitting the Bonnie the whole time the Flyer was down and the wait wasn’t too bad (but I was also in the singles line). Either way Metro is too low angle to lap on a pow day for me.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> glad you had fun but that is truly odd to stick to the metro if bonnie and/or jet are open. thats like 400 vertical feet of no angle skiing. over and over and over again. in snow too deep to move. weird decision after trekking to jay on a powder day.


Jet was closed.  Only Bonaventure was open to get up (somewhat) high, everything else was closed & I'd rather ski than wait in 35 minute lines until 3pm (longer when we arrived).   Lookers left lower glades at Jay are a ton of fun, not sure what you mean about too deep to move.  I can lap them for hours & have fun.  Obviously not my first choice, but I'm not gonna' grouse about it other than being perplexed why the Flyer & Jet were closed to begin with.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2022)

BenedictGomez said:


> Jet was closed.  Only Bonaventure was open to get up (somewhat) high, everything else was closed & I'd rather ski than wait in 35 minute lines until 3pm (longer when we arrived).   Lookers left lower glades at Jay are a ton of fun, not sure what you mean about too deep to move.  I can lap them for hours & have fun.  Obviously not my first choice, but I'm not gonna' grouse about it other than being perplexed why the Flyer & Jet were closed to begin with.



bonnie accesses everything flyer does, you just need to do an under 5 minute hike that gains like 30 feet. you can even make it like a 3 foot hike with a 5 foot uphill if you just pop onto wedelmester, which gets you right to the top of beaver pond. i stand by it, totally bizarre decision, and i'd ridicule any of my friends for making it.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2022)

ThatGuy said:


> wait wasn’t too bad (but I was also in the singles line)



I refuse to do this.  I wasn't a single, and in my world there's a special place in hell for people who arent singles who use the singles lane to cut the wait to 10% of what it should be, but we've had that conversation 100x before on this board & it's probably not worth another go.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2022)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i'd ridicule any of my friends for making it.



He can probably handle it.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 16, 2022)

thats cool man, glad you drove 14 hours round trip to ski the bunny hill.


----------



## MidnightJester (Mar 17, 2022)

So thank you to the Non-Jinx storm for Northern VT of 3/12/22..  What a trip to say the least. 865 miles round trip driving 16.5mpg average, From Long Island to the Canadian border and back. Sunday 7+hrs to Jay peak, Monday at Stowe and Tuesday at Smugglers Notch. Thank you Thatguy for one of the most amazing tag-team snow adventures in Northern VT.

Slept in truck 2 nights + camping stove & pan that made
3 Jimmy dean breakfast bowls + 4 Waffles(personal pre-made Belgium 1 1/2" thick) + 2 slices of Sicilian pizza + 1 sandwich & coffee coffee coffee

56 Runs total (32 Glade/tree trails)

Sunday @ Jay Peak 20+" powder (15 runs including 12 glade runs)
        Canyon Land x2
        Beaver Pond Glade
        Everglades x2
        Kokomo x3
        Vertigo
        Hells Woods
        Showoff Glades
        Boniaventure Glades

Monday @ Stowe 17" powder (18 runs including  11 glade runs)
        Nose Dive glades x2
        Glade return
        High Hazard zone outskirts x2
        Christies glades x3 +1 extension in woods
        Ridge glades
        Unknown tree dive-in

Tuesday @ Smuggler Notch 19"+ powder-ish lol (23 runs including 9 glade runs) conditions improved as day warmed up
         Bermuda glades (low elevation was ugly & scary caused by early drizzle and freeze) 1st run 9amish too fast and solid crust on thick mashed potatoes
         Three mountain glades x2
         Moonshiner glades
         Shakedown glades
         Deer run glades x2
         Highlander glades
  "Side-country"
         Birthday bowl side hike (middle entrance "rebar wall" with final approx 3/4mile route 108 road snowboard ride back slow at times  (from Sterling bottom lift-start to back at Smugglers Sterling lift start in 50 minutes) Sterling lift 14minutes + hike up 8minutes + hike back from route 108 notch gate to parking lot 1 onto trail 7miutes


----------



## ThatGuy (Mar 17, 2022)

Jay and Stowe were some epic pow days, seems like Smuggs delivered as well.
Great meeting you, we’ll ski together again


----------

